# i'm really late with my period like 60 days........help!



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

ok, let me start off by saying i'm not pregnet i cheek,and i have protected sex with my boyfreind,and when i have sex i have no pain or anything i enjoy it,but my period has been really late like 60 days, the last time i hade it was at the end on june!!!i feel blotted a little and i know my IBS has been crasy the past month, i've been really nervous and stress of everyday,and i play lots of sports i'm wondering if it has anything to do with that?> can somebody help me? thanks


----------



## Ohiogirl (Sep 2, 2004)

How did you test for pregnancy??Was it at home or did you go to the doctors??The reason why I am asking is because home pregnancy tests are not always accurate.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i did a home one?really? oh ****......sorry my laugauge







but i've been playing so mush hockey i dont think i am pregent i would know how it feels.......?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi thereWhen I started university (years ago) I went 4 months without one. I wasn't even getting up to anything that would have produced a positive result on any test! Went to my GP and was pushed and pushed again to "admit" I was having sex when I wasn't. They did a test and it was negative (surprise surprise). It was put down to the stress and I was told it can also happen if you do a lot of sport....Go to your GP if you are worried but I wouldn't automatically assume you are pregnant if you have done a test and it was negative. You may need some iron or something to put you back into a cycle...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It could be stress that can do it. If you are exercising a lot that can do it.You wouldn't necessarily know if you were pregnant.You do need to go to the doctor to get this checked.MOST OF THE TIME...the period has stopped for some reason like stress or more exercise than food or other reason like that.BUT...there are things that need to be checked other than just pregnant...some of them can be serious (a friend of mine had a growth on her pituitary gland that stopped her periods and it had to be removed).So I would go to the doctor and get this checked out since it has been this long.K.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hey guys, well when i was 17 years old i had a ovarian cyst big like a footbal(no kidding) and i got it remove, but i was in pain like all the time, i could not even have sex,then they started putting me on the pill since that age, but since january i hade to stop i was really sick,(not because of the pill) but because of other things,anyways when i came off if and ever since i'm off it i feel really good,my sex drive went up and my periods are not as painfull as they use to be, i have like cramps the fisrt day, and i bleed alot, and of courses my ibs its a little worst but not as worst as it was when i toke the pill,but since june i've been stress, with driving lessons and work and like i say i play tons of hockey like 5 times a week,but its like i've been PMS and IBS ever since june, i feel sick sometimes , i have D & C and my ovaries hurt , but it dosent feel like a cyst and i always check my stomac to see if its getting bigger..lOL yes i know the felling of getting a growt anyways i'm seeying my GYNO in november what sould i do meanwile?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um...I would CALL the Gyn doctor and check to see if since you've missed your period for a couple of months if they would like to see you before then...I assume that is the regularly scheduled visit???I would be suprised that they really want to wait until then to see you if they know what is going on.K.


----------



## Ohiogirl (Sep 2, 2004)

I agree.Go see the doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hi, i ahve only had a quick read as im on my way out but i just thought, you said that your last period was at the end of june and you also say that was the last time you were on the pill...is this right?if so then not having a period might be due to the fact that you have come of the pill, it happened to me and i got really scared, at the time i wasn't having sex so couldn't be pregnant but it is still a worry. also your cycle might have become longer (this can naturaly happen) but because you ahve been on the pill you would not have realised (this happened to my sis, she went froma 28 day cycle to a 64 day cycle) get it check out by your doctor but try to keep clam as the more you worry the less likely you are to have a period.good luck


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

still no period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i have all the symtome but nothing arrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

